# IRS to start tracking online sales



## jimdoc (Mar 8, 2010)

Here is a story for you guys that sell a lot on Ebay.

http://www.auctionbytes.com/cab/abu/y210/m03/abu0258/s03


----------



## Anonymous (Mar 8, 2010)

This should prove interesting. Canada Revenue has been into our online sales for about 4 years now. Glad I always filed my online income.

Recently made a purchase from a US vendor from ebay, charged me $27.00 Priority shipping then turns around and sends the parcel First Class at $10.80. lies on the Customs declaration stating Commercial Sample value $8.00, should have been $30.00

Had Customs opened the package and seen a pair of micrometers inside the box, would know these were worth more than the declared value and the agent would have adjusted the value along with a penalty that I would have had to pay. 

If they will lie to their customers and Customs, maybe the IRS is on the right track.

Getting a better perspective of your eBay seller's negative feedback http://toolhaus.org/


----------



## nickvc (Mar 8, 2010)

The only sure thing in life death and taxes...you cant avoid either!


----------



## hemicuda (Mar 8, 2010)

The only sad part about all of this is,the economy has driven alot of people to start using more underground means of getting things done in their day to day lives.
I have heard word about a week ago that even average run of the mill local farmers markets are the next target for our Canadian Government....seems like we will never ever get away from anything.

Guess that means....REFINE more and hide it all!!!! lol then when the prices skyrocket per ounce sell all of your gold and disappear!!! LOL

Again just my 2 bits worth.
regards,
Keith


----------



## patnor1011 (Apr 17, 2010)

I hijacked thread I am sorry for that but dont want to start new one with this: anyway interesting reading:
http://www.kitco.com/ind/Wieg_cor/roger_apr152010.html


----------

